# sky receiver an pc anschliessen.



## generalhans (5. Februar 2010)

hallo erstmals http://i.mygully.com/images/smilies/wink.gif

ich möchte am pc sky schauen, leider klappt das noch nicht so ganz.
audio sollte kein problem sein, dazu hab ich nen spdif kabel vom receiver an die soundkarte angestöpselt.
doch wie krieg ich bild her? der receiver hat nen scart ausgang und lan ausgang.
hab mir bereits einen scart adapter besorgt http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Scart-Adap.../dp/B000A8BO66 aber irgendwie hilft mir das nicht weiter. sowohl über svideo , als auch mit den cinch steckern komm ich nirgends rein.
hab ne saelco easywatch hdtv tv karte, daran sollts nicht liegen.

vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Väinämöinen (6. Februar 2010)

Doch, an der TV Karte liegt es, die hat nämlich keinen passenden Eingang. Was du bräuchtest wäre also ein S-Video oder Video-Chinch Eingang. Rein von der Beschreibung könnte sowas dein Problem lösen. Allerdings kenne ich das Teil nicht und kann auch nicht sagen, ob es irgendwas taugt. War nur das erste, was google ausgespuckt hat. Qualitativ dürfte das Ergebnis jedoch eher mäßig ausfallen.

Mit Pay-TV kenne ich mich ehrlich gesagt kein bischen aus, aber das sinnvollste wäre mal zu gucken, ob du Premiere nicht direkt mit der TV Karte empfangen kannst (also ganz ohne den Receiver), dann wäre die Qualität nämlich gleich deutlich besser. Vermutlich bräuchtest du dann ein Zusatzmodul für die TV Karte mit CI-Slot. Inwiefern das geht, weiß ich aber eben nicht. Guck mal ob das "SATELCO EasyWatch CI" mit Sky funktioniert: http://www.satelco.de/htm/shop/zubehoer/index.htm


----------



## generalhans (6. Februar 2010)

hallo

die sache mit dem ci modul wär natürlich perfekt. leider unterstützt kabel bw das nicht und wird es auch nicht in zukunft tun. 

diesen grabber kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht, werd mich mal diesbezüglich umhören.


----------



## Väinämöinen (6. Februar 2010)

Die Frage ist halt, ob die Software von dem Ding dazu geignet ist, das direkt anzuzeigen oder ob es die Daten nur speichert. Alternativ könntest du natürlich noch eine TV-Karte mit entsprechenden Eingängen kaufen, da ginge es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## generalhans (20. Februar 2010)

hi

funktioniert es wenn ich mir ne dvb-s tv karte mit video-in hole und dann vom receiver über cinch dort reingehe? 
mir anderen worten: kabelanschuss -> receiver -> video in tv karte dvb-S


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn die TV Karte wirklich einen VIDEO-In hat, könnte dasgehen. Aber wäre eine Videokarte ohne DVB nicht preiswerter? 

So oder so hast Du da aber vermutlich nur anloges Bild, also ca. 720x580 als AUflösung.


----------



## generalhans (22. Februar 2010)

würde es auch mit so nem kasten gehen?
http://www.dooyoo.de/tv-karten/terratec-grabster-av-150-mx/


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2010)

Müßte an sich klappen. Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, dass da kein Kopierschutz mitgesendet wird beim TVSignal.


----------

